# Bass Fly Tyers , HELP!



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I know there are some very talented fly tiers here, and since we are blesses with warm water all summer , a lot of you fish for bass. Im hoping someone can help me here. I was fishing with a buddy on an extremely pressured, crystal clear public lake. Using finesse tactics on spinning gear as well as flies. No luck. Buddy throws in a 6 inch Huddleston trout swimbait and big bass appear out of nowhere and try to kill it. I mean BIG fish, 5 and 6 pounders. It makes so much sense because it gets ODNR trout, but I was still in disbelief. Is there a way to tie a fly with that kicking swimbait action? Anyone experiment with some sort of boot tail on a big streamer pattern? I'm aware of the game changer and im going to play around with some variations of that. I was just wondering if anyone here had some experience with this and would lend a hand. Thanks


----------



## langer (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey there, a gamechanger would be the best option I can think of. These have excellent swimming action, but are pretty damn hard to tie IMO. Here is a link to show you how: 




Good luck!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep, I was going to suggest a Game Changer, as well. The Game Changer itself is really not a specific recipe, to me. It's more a fly "type" with a series of shanks forming the spine. It can be tied with a lot of different materials. Obviously the Body Wrap and Game Changer Chenille are popular, but the feathered versions are also very good. 

If going big like that doesn't work, try the opposite. I have had luck in clear water for good bass when I downsize to a small streamer, especially if you see the fish. I think those fish sometimes get used to seeing so many 5-7" baits that getting something 3" in their face is almost new to them.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

TheCream said:


> If going big like that doesn't work, try the opposite. I have had luck in clear water for good bass when I downsize to a small streamer, especially if you see the fish. I think those fish sometimes get used to seeing so many 5-7" baits that getting something 3" in their face is almost new to them.








I like this for smallmouth in the river....may have to try it out.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol I may or may not have made that there video^. Glad you like the fly though and thanks guys for the suggestions, now I just need to get on the water


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I fish in some lakes that are way over pressured. Like the others said, try either much bigger or much smaller. Personally, I'll throw out a small woolly bugger or foam spider and coax them to bite if they're not hitting on what I usually throw at them.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

fishfray said:


> Lol I may or may not have made that there video^. Glad you like the fly though and thanks guys for the suggestions, now I just need to get on the water


That's great stuff.


----------



## WCOFlyfisher (Jul 20, 2017)

Lafkas's Modern Deciever works pretty well. Crazy movement and a Big Fish Fly


----------

